# bb30 kurbel demontieren



## Darth (25. August 2012)

hi,
ich habe ein granite chief von 2011 und ne bb30 kurbel sram x9 verbaut. nun wollte ich diese demontieren...
vorgehensweise: antriebsseite 10er imbus rein und ab dafür...

nur leider kann ich kraft aufbringen wie ich will (begrenzt durch den 30cm langen hebel des imbus bzw. der ratsche) aber es tut sich gar nichts!!! ich bekomm die schraube zum verrecken nicht gelöst!

ich habe bereit ne neue kurbel vorort und kann somit die demontage nachvollziehen .

wieviel kraft darf/kann ich aufwenden oder reiß ich die schraube ab? kann man mit nem verlängertem hebel ran?

rose hat die kurbel scheinbar verdammt fest gezogen ^^


----------



## GrillMeister (27. August 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich ab meine Sram BB30 ausgebaut und hatte keine Probleme... 

Laut Anleitung sollte die Schraube mit 48-54Nm angezogen worden sein. 

Zusammen mit dem Losbrechmoment müsstest du theoretisch also mit mindestens 20-25kg an einem 30cm Schlüssel ziehen damit sich was tut... Also schon deutlich kräftiger, als man es sonst beim Schrauben am Rad gewöhnt ist. 

Falls die Schraube ein wenig festgegammelt sein sollte, Sprüh die zuvor mit WD40 an und lass das über Nacht einziehen.

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. August 2012)

Mach nen Drehmomentschlüssel dran und ab dafür. Du musst die Schraube ja anlösen, dann wird es kurz etwas einfacher mit dem drehen, bis die Schraube gegen den Kurbelabzieher drückt und dann wird es wieder schwerer, weil die Kurbel abgezogen wird.


----------



## Darth (30. August 2012)

so leute,
es ist nicht zu fassen aber ich habe gerade meine kurbel demontiert bekommen!
nachdem ich mich mit meinen 80kg aufs pedal stellte und ein kollege den 60cm drehmo betätigte und es fürchterlich knirschte und knackte war das mistding endlich ab!

nun konnte ich endlich erfolgreich die lagerschalen tauschen und somit das lästige knacken beim pedalieren wegbekommen.
das lager an der antriebsseite lief noch schön geschmeidig, jedoch das andre grausig und knirschte... seltsam...

egal , nun bin ich wieder glücklich und die kurbel is nu mit "korrekten" 50nm angezogen^^

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## trialbock (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch grad an diesem thema.
Frage.
Muss die abdeckpape mit den 4 Bohrungen gelöst  werden oder wozu dient die ?

https://static.bike-components.de/c...-black-universal-38164-117551-1406716436.jpeg


----------



## Frankie_66 (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Männer,
Will ja nicht Klugscheißen .... aber:
Ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist eigentlich nur zum zudrehen gedacht! Für's Aufdrehen einer Schraube sollte man diesen nicht verwenden, da man sonst die Kalibrierung verhunzt..... Mir wäre ein DM-Schlüssel für sowas zu teuer und zu Schade...
Sowohl meinen DM Schlüssel von 1 - 20 Nm als auch den großen (für die Autoreifen) verwende ich nur zum zudrehen....
LG


----------



## RuhstorferChris (8. August 2017)

In welche richtung muss ich drehen?????


----------



## mrkw007 (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, wie löse ich jetzt die Seite mit dem Kettenblatt weiter ab. Kann mir da einer einen Tip geben?


----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2019)

Schraube die Kurbelschraube wieder "locker" rein, schraube den grösseren "Abzieher Ring" wieder rein, drehe die Kurbelschraube solange nach links bis die Kurbel "abfällt".


----------



## mrkw007 (11. Mai 2019)

Alles klar, musste erst mal eine komplette Schraube mit Ring bestellen. Wenn man Räder halt gebraucht kauft, kann es schon sein, das wichtige Bauteile fehlen, wie der äußere Ring, danke trotzdem


----------

